# PokeGrande Cool Season Lawn



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Not sure how long this will last and/or how good I will be at updating . . . but decided to start a lawn journal. I have both a TTTF lawn and a Bermuda lawn. This thread will be for my TTTF lawn.

You can read a little bit here in this thread I started previously --> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2798

Bermuda thrives here in Tulsa, OK but I have two huge oak trees in my front yard. And fescue is grown in the shade in this area/region (transition zone). At least half gets a good dose of morning sun and all gets filtered sun throughout the day. It's always grown well in the fall and spring. And this year, it was confirmed I could have a decent lawn during the hot and humid summer with proper irrigation and a preventive fungicide regimen. Here is a recent pic (last week):


A couple from tonight:




The main section of my front yard is ~ 3,400 sq ft. This fall (mid-September) I will do an overseed with Hogan's TTTF Hogan Blend: 


I have two small patches/strips, one on each side of my front yard. A combined total of ~ 1,100 sq ft. I plan to do a reno on these two areas. I will be doing a one-day reno of sorts, based upon an option presented by @ken-n-nancy -->I will kill existing grass and seed the same day. I will be seeding with same Hogan Blend from above.

I will follow up soon with my plan of attack for both the small reno and the overseed to get input on how I might fine tune it.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

The following pic shows a good variety of the varying grass types I have. The wider blade clumps - I assume that is K-31?



And can anyone identify the very fine grass/weed in the following pic?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Grass looks great in the first few pics! You guys are all making me wa t to try TTTF :thumbup:


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

As expected, I did not keep up with this. An update I reckon. Did as noted above - overseeded the main sections (~3,400 ft2) with Hogan's TTTF Blend. Also did a mini-reno on two small side strips/patches. Killed and seeded over the course of 2-3 days (around Labor Day weekend). That worked mostly well except one of the areas I had irrigation issues and did not get enough water as needed.

With the overseed only (seed down same as the mini-reno), I "scalped" to 2" or so and then sprayed heavily with PGR. At seed down, I sprayed tenacity over all areas but that was the only time I did so.

Once it was tall enough to mow, I cut it with my manual push reel mower. First cut was at 2" and worked my way down to 1.25". I have not cut it with the reel mower in several weeks. Height is probably 1.5"-1.75" as I've been using the rotary (+ checkmate lawn striper) to mulch and occasionally bag all the leaves from the two large oak trees at a height that is not cutting any grass (#2 setting on a Honda, which is supposed to be 2")

Anyway, I'm real pleased with how the TTTF looks that short and then the checkmate stripes it so well. However, TTTF does also look good at taller heights. Probably will keep it low during the spring and then raise it during summer as it becomes more stressed from the summer heat. Here are some pics:

November 11 after mulching and bagging:



Yesterday after a double cut mulching of the leaves:





Here is one of my side strips. The near half is bermuda (it gets much more sun) overseeded with PRG. The far half is one of the mini-reno sections:


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

I have a bermudagrass/warm season lawn in my backyard but it currently has a cool season grass growing. PRG cut at ~0.75":


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Looks great. The thick blades in your Aug. Pics look like KY-31 and possibly Orchard Grass. The really thin stuff looks like fine fescue.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Fairly nice weekend so was able to enjoy it by mowing/mulching/bagging. Winter weather is back this week so not sure what it will look like in a week. Not sure what it normally looks like as I usually have long given up by now. I do think most of the leaves have fallen which seems to be way ahead of schedule for my oak trees.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

PokeGrande said:


> Fairly nice weekend so was able to enjoy it by mowing/mulching/bagging. Winter weather is back this week so not sure what it will look like in a week. Not sure what it normally looks like as I usually have long given up by now. I do think most of the leaves have fallen which seems to be way ahead of schedule for my oak trees.


The TTTF looks great at that height. I was debating about whether to take mine down to 1.75". I was cutting at 2.5" to end the year and it look really nice with the lower HOC.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

We've been having very mild days, most with highs in mid to upper 50's. One pass to mulch the leaves, another to bag anything still remaining on Christmas Eve day as we were having family over on Christmas day.











Merry Christmas!


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

This week has been great, gorgeous spring weather. We didn't go anywhere for spring break but I took most of the week off - was able to get a lot done.

Upgraded my manual push reel mower to this:



I still have my Honda rotary but hope to cut my TTTF with the Electra most of the time (at least when cut 2" or less. Here's the first cut of the TTTF with the Electra. Was set at highest setting, which is 2":



Still have the PRG in my bermuda as this is the time of year it looks the best in our area.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Nice acquisition (and nice stripes)! Have you cut TTTF at 2" before? I'm curious to know how well it performs at that low HOC.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Chris LI I mowed mine below 24mm hoc last season, all season long. Let see how it recovers from winter this year.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> Nice acquisition (and nice stripes)! Have you cut TTTF at 2" before? I'm curious to know how well it performs at that low HOC.


Thank you, sir. I've cut at below that last fall. Plan to take it down to at least 1.5" and go from there.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

PRG double cut at about 13/16":





TTTF double cut at 1.5":







Thinking about applying pgr soon to my TTTF as it seems to really be growing now.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looking great!


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Some evening double double action.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

TTTF looking good. Cut it around 1 3/8" last night with the Electra. No pics as the ones I took over weekend were not good due to angle of the sun at midday with all the shadows from the shade. And currently, grass is covered in oak tree "worms." I believe almost all have fallen now and was helped a lot on Sunday by the winds. Well, here's one from Saturday:



Still have the PRG in back. Double cut double wides Saturday around 1":



Fresh cut last night at 7/8" or so:


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Before work this morning, put down T-Nex and iron (Feature) with my spreader-mate on my TTTF. The double wides make it easy to track as 4-wide equals one pass with the spreader. Went up to 0.75 oz/M as lower rates weren't slowing it down much.

It was a gorgeous spring day (although I'd prefer 75 degrees to the 80 we had today) today and double cut the TTTF at 1 3/8" or so.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Forgot to add that I'm targeting 1.25" as the lowest HOC I'd like to achieve.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Since my last update, I sprayed T-Nex @ 0.5 oz/M and FEature @ 1 oz/M on May 13. Plan to do so again tomorrow morning. The temps have remained in the 80's but we've had a ton of rain so I will probably apply my first preventive fungicide app with it as well.

My main section of TTTF (front yard split by sidewalk each with a huge oak tree) is a heinz 57 of TTTF from all the overseeds over the years and all the years prior to our ownership. This last fall I overseeded with Hogan's TTTF Blend (see above). However, with my two small side strip areas, I sprayed with glyphosate a day or two before seeding with the same TTTF Blend. It is definitely a darker green and I like it a lot. I'm experimenting with it and mowing at 1". The main lot I'm currently maintaining at 1.25".

Side strip cut at 1" on Memorial Day:


Main section cut at 1.25" on Memorial Day:


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Great work @PokeGrande - your TTTF looks amazing cut at 1-1.25". Interesting in following/hearing about how it sustains the low cut throughout the seasons (even though our climates are vastly different).


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

@fusebox7

Thank you sir. Today begins a hot streak of upper 90s. I may have fungus and/or it could be some of the lesser varieties of fescue in my yard that are heat stressed. I last applied a preventative fungicide app (propiconazole) on 6/18. I decided I would hold on to my liquid Azoxy since I would be killing off the main section of my front yard fescue around Labor Day weekend (will seed again with Hogan's TTTF blend). However, I purchased Scott's DiseasEx on prime day so I'll throw that out and see what happens.

Here's a pic taken Sunday evening (still at 1.25")


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

On Friday, September 6th, I sprayed my main front yard TTTF sections with glyphosate. On Saturday, September 7th, I went over it with the scarifier in my Electra.



Then put down this year's Hogan TTTF Blend:



Sorry for the sideways picture. Cochise IV is the only cultivar from last year's blend. I then put the reel blade back in and took the height down to 7/8-1" or so, using the roller and drum to help knock the seed down. Then went over it with a lawn roller.

Set the irrigation for high frequency throughout each day and then we received an inch of much needed rain Thursday night/Friday morning. Already had a nice stand Friday morning (day 6 since seed down):



Yesterday, September 14th (day 7):





And this evening (day 8, Sep 15):



So far, very pleased with this low-input, hastily done "reno."


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

This was taken last Saturday, 9/21, which was two weeks since seed down:



If anyone reading this can refresh my memory (currently too lazy research), how long is it recommended to wait before applying fertilizer? And the guideline for cutting the grass for the first time?


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Ok, seems I probably should've already mowed. I will do that soon.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

So I mowed on Wednesday with the Electra and finished in the dark. Received another 2.5" early Thursday morning and the grass was marred down where there were lower areas. Brought out the rotary this afternoon in hopes it may suck it up a little.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Was able to get a cut in yesterday before the rain. Was not able to fertilize due to my backyard PRG overseed.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

How do you like the TTTF cut short? I have a brand new TTTF lawn, 4 varieties of TTTF that can supposedly tolerate low mowing. I am considering getting an Edwin or Electra and reel mowing it. Thoughts?


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Ohio Lawn said:


> How do you like the TTTF cut short? I have a brand new TTTF lawn, 4 varieties of TTTF that can supposedly tolerate low mowing. I am considering getting an Edwin or Electra and reel mowing it. Thoughts?


I love it cut around 1.25". Will probably let it go to 2" though the winter, though. And I love my Electra.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

I've now applied Urea via foliar application at ~ 0.25 lbs of N per M. I've done this three times (was not able to do so the weekend prior to this most recent weekend). I'm very pleased. Here was a pic taken this weekend. Pics will never do it justice due to the trees/shade.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

On Saturday, 3/14/20, I sprayed 1/2 the annual rate of Prodiamine + 2 oz Feature per M.

Took a twilight pic this evening, cut around 1":


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

It's been crazy with work and crazy temps here - as high as 95 one day and freezing temps another couple of days within the last 7-10 days.

The TTTF is currently loving the weather overall. I plan to spray some more iron and probably some PGR. Cut at 1.25" yesterday.


----------



## jumpzakjump (Aug 29, 2019)

Wow! The TTTF looks great that short. I've been successively shortening my mowings for my TTTF but I don't have a reel mower (yet)...so 2 inches is probably the lowest I'll go with my ride-on mower. 
Looks awesome!


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

@jumpzakjump thank you!


----------



## cvaline (Jul 19, 2020)

Hows the low cut held up over Summer?


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

cvaline said:


> Hows the low cut held up over Summer?


So far so good! It's been really hot and humid this July until this week. I let it get to 1.5" but looks "shaggy" to me so probably going to take it down a little to 1.25" or 1 3/8".

I haven't applied any fungicide this year and don't plan to do so prior to the overseed around Labor Day weekend.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Received my bag of Hogan Blend TTTF. Current blend:


Will cut low, lightly scarify and apply heavy dose of PGR before overseeding on Saturday.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Over seeded on Saturday, August 29th. Made my first cut since then at 1.5":


----------



## cvaline (Jul 19, 2020)

PokeGrande said:


> Over seeded on Saturday, August 29th. Made my first cut since then at 1.5":


Looking amazing. Do you overseed yearly?


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

cvaline said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> > Over seeded on Saturday, August 29th. Made my first cut since then at 1.5":
> ...


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

PokeGrande said:


> Over seeded on Saturday, August 29th. Made my first cut since then at 1.5":


I did not know that you can go that low on TTTF. I will def try going down another notch next year with my rotary. It looks fantastic, I like the short and clean cut.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

uts said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> > Over seeded on Saturday, August 29th. Made my first cut since then at 1.5":
> ...


Thank you. Yes, it will tolerate a lower cut than that as well.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Do you ever have any issues with Bermuda showing up in the front? If so, what has been your game plan to control it? The lawn looks great BTW!


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Wiley said:


> Do you ever have any issues with Bermuda showing up in the front? If so, what has been your game plan to control it? The lawn looks great BTW!


Thank you! No issues with Bermuda as it is way too shady for it to grow in my front yard.


----------



## Hollandbt (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm a little west of you in Edmond. I'm planning a fall overseed of my newly inherited fescue lawn. I'm curious why you did glypho before the overseed? I'm new to the cool season game and have always had bermuda. I have about 30k sq ft that I'll be overseeding. I've been considering several types of different fescue, but your Hogan Blend looks great. Do you do any apps of tenacity to help with weed/Poa pressure on your overseed or do you just seed and then put prodiamine down in the fall? I have a massive amount of poa that I'm contending with because a pre em app didn't go down before I bought the house in November.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Hollandbt said:


> I'm a little west of you in Edmond. I'm planning a fall overseed of my newly inherited fescue lawn. I'm curious why you did glypho before the overseed? I'm new to the cool season game and have always had bermuda. I have about 30k sq ft that I'll be overseeding. I've been considering several types of different fescue, but your Hogan Blend looks great. Do you do any apps of tenacity to help with weed/Poa pressure on your overseed or do you just seed and then put prodiamine down in the fall? I have a massive amount of poa that I'm contending with because a pre em app didn't go down before I bought the house in November.


Last fall, I did not use glypho before the overseed. I did so the year prior in order to get rid of the many varieties of grass. This past fall, I did not spray tenacity with the overseed. I did apply ProD in the fall but I have a lot of poa this year, most of it in the thinner areas of fescue coverage. Will likely put down 2 apps of tenacity this upcoming fall overseed (if that should help with the poa).


----------



## Hollandbt (Jun 12, 2019)

Last fall, I did not use glypho before the overseed. I did so the year prior in order to get rid of the many varieties of grass. This past fall, I did not spray tenacity with the overseed. I did apply ProD in the fall but I have a lot of poa this year, most of it in the thinner areas of fescue coverage. Will likely put down 2 apps of tenacity this upcoming fall overseed (if that should help with the poa).
[/quote]

Thanks for the feedback. I like that you were successful in doing the overseed in late August. That should allow me to get the seed down, do a couple apps of tenacity and still get ProD down in the fall without harming the new growth. If you don't mind me asking, how much was the 50lb bag of Hogan Blend TTTF and do you hand pull the poa after it's dead?


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Hollandbt said:


> Last fall, I did not use glypho before the overseed. I did so the year prior in order to get rid of the many varieties of grass. This past fall, I did not spray tenacity with the overseed. I did apply ProD in the fall but I have a lot of poa this year, most of it in the thinner areas of fescue coverage. Will likely put down 2 apps of tenacity this upcoming fall overseed (if that should help with the poa).


Thanks for the feedback. I like that you were successful in doing the overseed in late August. That should allow me to get the seed down, do a couple apps of tenacity and still get ProD down in the fall without harming the new growth. If you don't mind me asking, how much was the 50lb bag of Hogan Blend TTTF and do you hand pull the poa after it's dead?
[/quote]

I don't remember the cost but it is a set price per pound. I don't do anything to the poa, dead or alive.


----------



## Hollandbt (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks


----------

